# megaphone diplomacy



## edwingill

what is the equivalent in French of megaphone diplomacy?
Thanks


----------



## geve

I'm afraid we need more context here, Edwingill... at least, *I* do !  What does it refer to in English ?


----------



## edwingill

Geve. In the current context of the Iran nuclear problem the Us are calling each other names and carrying out "diplomacy" without speaking to each other in privacy. This is caled megaphone diplomacy. I don't think diplomatie de porte-voix is the French equivalent


----------



## zam

edwingill said:
			
		

> what is the equivalent in French of megaphone diplomacy?
> Thanks


 
Diplomatie médiatisée  (or 'tapageuse' or even 'diplomatie tous azimuts').

Diplomatie 'visible' (or 'voyante') is also used in this context (Context...what context ? )


----------



## edwingill

correction Geve. In the current context of the Iran nuclear problem the US and Iran are calling each other names and carrying out "diplomacy" without speaking to each other in private. This is caled megaphone diplomacy. I don't think diplomatie de porte-voix is the French equivalent


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"megaphone diplomacy" is a kind of diplomacy that overuses the media to force action or non action, opposed to quiet diplomacy that goes on silently.
"Diplomatie silencieuse" vs "Diplomatie bruyante" ?

One of its names is "Diplomatie médiatique"!

Need some thoughts!


----------



## zam

edwingill said:
			
		

> correction Geve. In the current context of the Iran nuclear problem the US and Iran are calling each other names and carrying out "diplomacy" without speaking to each other in private. This is caled megaphone diplomacy. I don't think diplomatie de porte-voix is the French equivalent


 
In this case, 'par voie médiatique' might be more suited to your example Edwin.


----------



## geve

Ok, understood !
I'm not sure we have an exact equivalent in French... Zam's suggestions could work (salut Zam !), but I wouldn't say they're commonly used - I wonder if they would suffice to convey the meaning... I would probably use a periphrasis, but I know how painful this can be when there's an accurate, short expression in the other language !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Some ideas :
Diplomatie médiatique
Diplomatie "poudre aux yeux"
Diplomatie propagande

_It seems that the most common is "Diplomatie médiatique"_

Hope it helps!


----------



## geve

zam said:
			
		

> In this case, 'par voie médiatique' might be more suited to your example Edwin.


 C'est ce qui me paraît le plus clair et le plus proche du sens anglais en effet !


----------



## edwingill

thanks guys


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
L'expression "diplomatie par voie médiatique" n'est utilisée nulle part! les expressions que je vous ai proposée font toutes l'objet d'articles d'information écrites!
Trying to help!


----------



## edwingill

I have a thought might diplomatie publique work?


----------



## geve

My bad then, Carnesecchi. Sont-elles vraiment employées dans ce sens-là ? 
Moi, humble francophone à la culture moyenne, je n'aurais pas compris ce qu'il y a derrière "megaphone diplomacy" à la lecture de ces expressions... 

"Diplomatie publique" doesn't really fit here IMHO, it's plainly descriptive and doesn't say _"carrying out "diplomacy" without speaking to each other in private"..._ Mais il est possible que je me trompe !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
médiatique = met éxagérément en avant toutes les échanges
poudre aux yeux = sans fond, objectif tromper pour obtenir ce qu'on veut, ou faire semblant
propagande : faire passer ses messages à destination des foules, que "l'adversaire" entende ou on n'a pas d'importance (monologue ou dialogue de sourds)

Aucune n'a le sens exact de "megaphone diplomacy", mais elles veulent toutes dire qu'on exagère l'utilisation des médias, c'est probablement _propagande_ qui a le sens le plus proche, mais _médiatique_ n'est pas loin! Le problème est que la diplomatie, en France, a une forte connotation de discussion et de négociation! Le mégaphone ne fait pas partie de nos outils "officiels"!
Trying to help!!!


----------



## Gil

Lu dans l'Humanité:


> La politique internationale de la France est devenue diplomatie du mégaphone : hurler pour se faire entendre peu importe ce qu’on a à dire


----------



## zam

geve said:
			
		

> Ok, understood !
> I'm not sure we have an exact equivalent in French... Zam's suggestions could work (salut Zam !), but I wouldn't say they're commonly used - I wonder if they would suffice to convey the meaning... I would probably use a periphrasis, but I know how painful this can be when there's an accurate, short expression in the other language !


 
Ouais salut l'Harpiste, désolé hier soir je revenais de Paris et le temps d'une visite éclair accompagnée d'un Glennfiddich et j'étais reparti (pas à Paris, me recoucher). 

Edwin, si rien ne te satisfait, je te propose: Diplomatie par média interposé
(on parle souvent de réglements de comptes/disputes 'par média interposé', etc.).

Carn, 'par voie médiatique' ou médiatisé (que j'avais proposé au tout début dans mon post 4) est une expression toute faite qui ama conviendrait ici; je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi tu la rejettes si fermement dans ton post 12. Après tout, tu proposes 'médiatique' dans ton post 6, ce n'est pas si différent, non ?


----------



## geve

zam said:
			
		

> Ouais salut l'Harpiste, désolé hier soir je revenais de Paris et le temps d'une visite éclair accompagnée d'un Glennfiddich et j'étais reparti (pas à Paris, me recoucher).


Remarque, ce serait tout à fait ton droit de faire l'aller-retour juste pour un Glennfiddich, hein. _(l'Harpiste???)_



			
				Gil said:
			
		

> Lu dans l'Humanité:
> La politique internationale de la France est devenue diplomatie du mégaphone : hurler pour se faire entendre peu importe ce qu’on a à dire


Gil, le problème, c'est justement que l'expression est ensuite expliquée ; ce qui laisse supposer qu'elle n'est pas explicite... et aussi, qu'il n'y a pas d'expression équivalente toute faite en français ! 
La plupart des occurences de "diplomatie du mégaphone" sur internet sont des propos cités dans des journaux, et manifestement traduits. Peut-être que l'expression finira par s'implanter dans le langage, mais pour l'instant, ça ne me semble pas suffisamment clair (ou alors, il faut y accoler une périphrase telle que celle de l'Humanité).

Je vote donc pour une solution comme "diplomatie par média interposés" ou "par voie médiatique" - "diplomatie médiatisée" ne me semble pas complètement clair non plus, ce pourrait être une diplomatie tout à fait classique, mais dont les média parlent beaucoup...


----------



## zam

geve said:
			
		

> Remarque, ce serait tout à fait ton droit de faire l'aller-retour juste pour un Glennfiddich, hein. _(l'Harpiste???)_
> 
> Je vote donc pour une solution comme "diplomatie par média interposés" ou "par voie médiatique" - "diplomatie médiatisée" ne me semble pas complètement clair non plus, ce pourrait être une diplomatie tout à fait classique, mais dont les média parlent beaucoup...


 
Je parlais d'une visite éclair sur WR Forum bien sûr; en IDF et Paris j'y suis resté 10 jours, et quel bonheur ! 

'L'harpiste' = Déformation de 'salut l'artiste', non ? (c'est que je
t'imagine bien en train de fêter tes 150 ans -Bibliothèque rose- en jouant de l'harpe).

Je suis d'accord avec toi, 'médiatisé(e)', dont je suis le coupable auteur, peut être compris d'au moins deux manières, et donc trop vague. Tout comme 'médiatique' à bien y réfléchir.


----------



## geve

Rassure-moi : je ne fais pas mon âge, hein ???  

Ben oui, c'est vrai aussi pour "médiatique"... Un adjectif seul risque d'être mal interprété. C'est pourquoi je crois qu'une formule "par voie..." ou "par ... interposé" est la meilleure solution (en tout cas pour l'instant !)


----------



## Gil

geve said:
			
		

> Je vote donc pour une solution comme "diplomatie par média interposés" ou "par voie médiatique" - "diplomatie médiatisée" ne me semble pas complètement clair non plus, ce pourrait être une diplomatie tout à fait classique, mais dont les média parlent beaucoup...



Malgré tes efforts (louables), je ne suis pas encore convaincu que les médias on quelque chose à voir avec "megaphone diplomacy".  
L'Express ne mentionne pas les mégaphones, mais ça ressemble à ça:


> Avec l'ancien négociateur iranien Hassan Rohani, se rappelle un autre diplomate, "il y avait au moins dialogue" au sein de l'Agence internationale de l'énergie atomique de Vienne.
> "Il était très soucieux de savoir comment nous réagirions dans tel ou tel cas. Avec la nouvelle équipe, on a davantage affaire à un monologue. Nous nous lançons à la figure nos déclarations toutes faites et nous quittons la salle", note-t-il.


On peut imaginer une manif où deux groupes hurlent leurs slogans dans des mégaphones et ne sont pas du tout intéressés à entendre les slogans des autres.
L'orthodoxie polititque ne nous permettra pas de parler de "diplomatie de sourds", mais je crois que c'est apparenté à un «dialogue de sourd».

Et puis, tu as peut-être raison.


----------



## zam

geve said:
			
		

> Rassure-moi : je ne fais pas mon âge, hein ???
> 
> Ben oui, c'est vrai aussi pour "médiatique"... Un adjectif seul risque d'être mal interprété. C'est pourquoi je crois qu'une formule "par voie..." ou "par ... interposé" est la meilleure solution (en tout cas pour l'instant !)


 
Alors, dis-nous tout, tu les as fêtés comment tes 150 ans, en jouant de l'harpe avec tes copines du club des 5 ?

Ben ouais, c'est aussi moi le coupable auteur de 'par médias interposés' (merci d'avoir rajouter les 's'), une expression bien de chez nous (même si la diplomatie ne l'est pas).


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Je pensais que vous cherchiez une expression classique en français, et c'est ce que j'ai proposé! Mais comme aucune ne correspond exactement, pourquoi pas "la diplomatie du mégaphone", c'est une bonne expression, même si elle n'existe pas explicitement, je suis sûr que les journaux en feraient leurs choux gras!
Hope it helps!


----------



## geve

Gil said:
			
		

> Malgré tes efforts (louables), je ne suis pas encore convaincu que les médias on quelque chose à voir avec "megaphone diplomacy".
> L'Express ne mentionne pas les mégaphones, mais ça ressemble à ça:
> 
> On peut imaginer une manif où deux groupes hurlent leurs slogans dans des mégaphones et ne sont pas du tout intéressés à entendre les slogans des autres.
> L'orthodoxie polititque ne nous permettra pas de parler de "diplomatie de sourds", mais je crois que c'est apparenté à un «dialogue de sourd».
> 
> Et puis, tu as peut-être raison.


Ou peut-être que c'est toi qui as raison !  

C'est vrai, dans l'exemple que tu cites, les media ne jouent aucun rôle... Alors... Alors, il faut en revenir à ce que dit vraiment l'expression anglaise... une diplomatie pour la galerie ? une diplomatie de façade ? une diplomatie pour la forme ? Vous savez quoi, je crois que je vais lâchement jeter l'éponge (je compte sur vous pour la rattraper !)

Bon et maintenant vous m'excuserez, mais je dois aller me faire un masque anti-rides avec ma copine la comtesse de Ségur.


----------



## edwingill

The choice of  the adjective "médiatique" in many of the above replies does not capture the essence of megaphone diplomacy, which implies that the protagonists are "outshouting" each other, hence megaphone diplomacy instead of quiet diplomacy.There have been articles in the French press recently alluding to diplomatie du mégaphone which might suggest faute de mieux that the French have adopted the English terninology.


----------



## zam

J'ai cherché en vain pendant 5 minutes une définition de 'megaphone diplomacy'. Je ne sais pas s'il est dans les bons dictionnaires (OED et compagnie), peut-être bien que oui, peut-être bien que non. J'ai parcouru vite fait quelques articles dans journaux style 'Guardian' mais c'est pas trop clair ce à quoi ça se réfère. 
Cependant, dans son post 3, notre ami Edwin dit: 'the US and Iran are calling each other names and carrying out "diplomacy" without speaking to each other in private. 
Donc, s'ils ne se parlent pas, tout ça doit se faire par média(s) interposé(s), ostensiblement ou non. 
C'est un peu  dans cette optique là -mais sans contexte- que j'ai proposé (dans mon poste 4): 'Diplomatie médiatisée' (or 'tapageuse' or even 'diplomatie tous azimuts') ou 'Diplomatie 'visible' (or 'voyante').

Mais, bon, finalement, on s'emmerde pour rien probablement, quelques Google hits seulement aujourd'hui pour 'diplomatie du mégaphone', probablement 1 million demain...


----------



## Cath.S.

> L'orthodoxie polititque ne nous permettra pas de parler de "diplomatie de sourds", mais je crois que c'est apparenté à un «dialogue de sourd».


C'est ced que je pense depuis hier sans oser le dire.
Un dialogue de sourds. Mais dans un dialogue de sourds, il y a au moins tentative de dialogue...

Si je devais traduire ça, je laisserais tomber carrément tomber l'image de départ, disant par exemple que _chacun de ces deux pays roule des mécaniques dans son coin du ring._


----------



## Aupick

zam said:
			
		

> J'ai cherché en vain pendant 5 minutes une définition de 'megaphone diplomacy'. Je ne sais pas s'il est dans les bons dictionnaires (OED et compagnie),


Et hop là, voilà ce qu'en dit l'OED :


> *b.* *megaphone diplomacy*, the making of public statements regarding a matter of dispute, rather than negotiating directly.
> 
> *1983* R. L. STROUT in _Christian Sci. Monitor_ 29 Apr. 22/3 Lord Carrington..said..‘The notion that we should face the Russians down in a silent war of nerves, broken only by bursts of *megaphone diplomacy, is based on a misconception.’ *1998* _Irish News_ (Electronic ed.) 3 Apr., Such behind-the-scenes manoeuvrings conducted quietly and efficiently are also a welcome break from the raucous megaphone diplomacy witnessed between the UUP and the Irish government, in particular, over the last few days.


Mais ce n'est qu'un avis, hein ?


----------



## edwingill

I am wrong megaphone diplomacy is Diplomatie médiatisée as per Zam
see http://www.abc.net.au/newsradio/txt/s1504964.htm

“megaphone diplomacy” with the meaning of “conducting negotiations between countries by means of press releases and media announcements”. This was coined by John Howard PM of Australia.


----------



## Cath.S.

déclarations fracassantes


----------



## geve

egueule said:
			
		

> Si je devais traduire ça, je laisserais tomber carrément tomber l'image de départ, disant par exemple que _chacun de ces deux pays roule des mécaniques dans son coin du ring._


pas bête...

Edwingill, this might be a strange thing to ask after 30 posts, but what is the context ? ... Depending on it you could choose a periphrasis like that, or one of the above suggestions.


----------



## edwingill

i gave the context in posting 5
correction Geve. In the current context of the Iran nuclear problem the US and Iran are calling each other names and carrying out "diplomacy" without speaking to each other in private. This is called megaphone diplomacy. I don't think diplomatie de porte-voix is the French equivalent


----------



## geve

Oh, right... I think the 25 following posts made me more confused than I thought !  

But was that an explanation, or the actual sentence where you want to use the expression ?


----------



## edwingill

geve it is an explanation. Your posting 31, I opted for diplomatie médiatisée in my posting 29.


----------



## Gil

edwingill said:
			
		

> I am wrong megaphone diplomacy is Diplomatie médiatisée as per Zam
> see http://www.abc.net.au/newsradio/txt/s1504964.htm
> 
> “megaphone diplomacy” with the meaning of “conducting negotiations between countries by means of press releases and media announcements”. This was coined by John Howard PM of Australia.


You missed something:


> And now I’ve heard him use another which I thought might have been a John Howard coinage: “megaphone diplomacy” with the meaning of “conducting negotiations between countries by means of press releases and media announcements”. Sadly, I have found this expression on several websites, so this is not a unique coinage.


----------



## zam

Aupick said:
			
		

> Et hop là, voilà ce qu'en dit l'OED :________


 
Merci d'avoir recherché ça dans le OED (*C'est magique, c'est aupick* !)
 
 
Effectivement, comme l'attestent les divergences d'emplois constatés sur le Net, il y a probablement plus d'une 'définition' -et plus d'un emploi !- à ce genre de termes sortis un peu de nulle part (émanant probablement de quelque journaleux plus soucieux de se faire mousser que de se faire comprendre clairement). 

Peut-être 'diplomatie vociférante par médias interposés' convient-elle (au niveau du sens plus que de la traduction).


----------

